# Liberty University



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there .I hope you have a good turn out ,first day of spring gobbler season,might hold a couple back .So tag your bird early then come on out and shoot some 3d.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Scedule*

Like I told Bob, there's just not enough weekends in a month.

Sorry I'm gonna miss you guys shoot. I wish you all the best. 

See ya at the next one.
Marcy


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

My buddy shoots for the Archery Team down at Liberty.
If it wasnt 5 hours away from where I live, Id come shoot it!


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I should be there after a morning turkey hunt. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Hate that I'll miss this one but I have to officiate a track meet at Lynchburg College that day. Oh well,... the pay from those helps fund the archery habit I have.
Best of luck to the LU crew. Hope you guys have a good turn out.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Hate that I'll miss this one but I have to officiate a track meet at Lynchburg College that day. Oh well,... the pay from those helps fund the archery habit I have.
> Best of luck to the LU crew. Hope you guys have a good turn out.


What habit is that not shooting. um um I know guys with bows. I don't shoot mine, but I know people who have them.

OOOOOh I got to go I here a lawn calling me.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Hate that I'll miss this one but I have to officiate a track meet at Lynchburg College that day. Oh well,... the pay from those helps fund the archery habit I have.
> Best of luck to the LU crew. Hope you guys have a good turn out.


Sorry you can't make it. Should be a nice day to shoot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd love to be there but I really doubt I'll be able to be there to embarrass myself. I haven't shot an arrow since Louisville and the X-Jammer -27's at 210 fps really show how bad I guess yardage! Especially with a single 20 yard pin!!!!

If I can get the cams back on the FireCat and get it close to dialed in after I get home from D.C. tomorrow evening I'll be there........... Like I said, not very likely.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ill be there with a few other guys as well, Im really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I'd love to be there but I really doubt I'll be able to be there to embarrass myself. I haven't shot an arrow since Louisville and the X-Jammer -27's at 210 fps really show how bad I guess yardage! Especially with a single 20 yard pin!!!!
> 
> If I can get the cams back on the FireCat and get it close to dialed in after I get home from D.C. tomorrow evening I'll be there........... Like I said, not very likely.


Right. 

I 'll see you there.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anyone know if they allow crossbows?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

vaguru said:


> Does anyone know if they allow crossbows?


Don't thinl thay have a class for them but for practice,... ???
PM mag41vance ot TRU PRO. They might be able to shed some light on that for you.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*3-d shoots*

Going to try to make it since I don't bother with those over-sized yardbirds(turkeys)!!! Hope to shoot well, gotta get ready for Augusta, GA. and shooting 30 targets at this shoot might be the right kinda practice!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

My hat's off to Liberty .They had a great course set up ,nice mix of long and short .Great practice for the Agusta asa shoot in a couple week's .I shot with 3 other ATers we all had a great time .Thank's again John


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> My hat's off to Liberty .They had a great course set up ,nice mix of long and short .Great practice for the Agusta asa shoot in a couple week's .I shot with 3 other ATers we all had a great time .Thank's again John


Heard you shot well John! Sure wish I could have joined you boys. Maybe I'll see you this weekend. Be watching for a thread to promote TO's shoot.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Other than a nickle on the 29th target .I think I shot well ,my judgeing was real good on the long shoots.I shot the unknown standing bear 1/4" from the center of the 12 ring ,I dont know how far it was but I shot it for 55 yrd's.
You missed a great shoot Bob hope you can make it next week .:wink:


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anybody know when they are going to post the scores?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

vahunter102 said:


> Anybody know when they are going to post the scores?


Possibly up today on 3dshoots.com


If I find out anything I'll post up.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

results

http://www.liberty.edu/media/1200/Bowhunter3DClassic04102010.pdf


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> results
> 
> http://www.liberty.edu/media/1200/Bowhunter3DClassic04102010.pdf


Thanks Vance!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Good shoot to go to, Brandon you did a great job. Targets are practically new and distances were mixed up well. Bob, John said he doubts you will show up to shoot this evening.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Bob, John said he doubts you will show up to shoot this evening.


Shoot I can do--shoot well...now that is a different story.:shade:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

You can do it Bob ,I know you can .


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> results
> 
> http://www.liberty.edu/media/1200/Bowhunter3DClassic04102010.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*shoot*

+1 for a great shoot.... this was the best setup course that I've shot this year... it is exactly what a guy needs to shoot to prepar for the upcoming GA. ASA shoot ( oh yea hope I shoot better there than I did at Liberty)

*OH yea how did you get your steak cooked after winning that OUTBACK certificate John*??? Good shooting to all


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

For once I get to eat stake ,it will help get the taste of crow out of my mouth.Again it was a great shoot ,Thank's to all the guy's and gals that made it that way .John


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> For once I get to eat stake ,it will help get the taste of crow out of my mouth.Again it was a great shoot ,Thank's to all the guy's and gals that made it that way .John


Well I've seen you feast on 12's before. The man is like a 12 machine when he gets rolling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I dont know about a 12 eating mechine ,but I do like to get my fair share of them .I always hold on the 12 ring ,if anything I shoot hot that way I'll stay in the 10 ring at least .I only shot 3=8's 5=12's and one stinking 5 on 30 targets, sad part I shot the 5 on the 29th target.It felt good ,I hope I get in the grove in Agusta next week .See you Sat morning Bob


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> I dont know about a 12 eating mechine ,but I do like to get my fair share of them .I always hold on the 12 ring ,if anything I shoot hot that way I'll stay in the 10 ring at least .I only shot 3=8's 5=12's and one stinking 5 on 30 targets, sad part I shot the 5 on the 29th target.It felt good ,I hope I get in the grove in Agusta next week .See you Sat morning Bob


I just hope to have at least one in a row Saturday!:wink:


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree with it being a great set up course, I really enjoyed alot.


----------

